# Examples or Tips on how to potty train ??



## maltlover (Feb 1, 2005)

Hello everyone, Ok i need alittle help here please, im new to this site and just love it and all of you.







Ok my question is can anyone give me specifics of how to train your dog to go potty on a newspaper?? I have one dog already that is trained to go on it and i have another that is a puppy and is about 4 mo and hardly goes on it, but ive noticed he goes to pee on it when the paper is clean,. When i see that he goes on the paper i ALWAYS PRAISE HIM AND GIVE HIM A TREAT!!!! and thats the only time i give him a treat, oh and when he sits when i tell him too  im teaching him that too, and then i take him to the paper and say paper and then he just walks off the paper to this bed thats in there LOL. So please help me out id like to do the same training on my maltese too when i get her, thank you all so much.
Rosie


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I find the easiest thing is an x-pen collapsed down to about 2x4 ft. I cover the entire bottom with papers (wee wee pads). I put the pup in at potty time just like I would take them outdoors. As soon as they go, I open the pen and let them out and give them a treat. I put the pup in after eating, playing, waking up, etc. until I get a good sense of their schedule. I keep my pen in the kitchen and all playing is done in the kitchen next to the open pen. Once they start going in on their own while we're playing, I start offering a little more freedom. It takes time and confinement. When left alone I either extend the pen so papers are on one end and food/bed on the other or crate the puppy. 

Basically, you should use the same guidelines as you would for training a puppy to go outdoors. In my experience, I have found getting a consistent and reliably paper trained dog takes more time and work than training them to go outdoors.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

honestly.....ellie didnt like going pee on the wee wee pads. and we're soo flexible here that we just let her go potty outside. have you tried that? 

and if she likes pottying on only clean papers....try putting out two. thats what we do at night...just in case. but 99% of the time the dogs go potty outside. GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Another thing you could try are 'scented' puppy pads that have a smell that the dogs can smell and it attacts them to go potty on the pads. And if you prefer using newspaper, you can buy a bottle of the scented stuff to spray onto the newspaper to attract the dog to that area to potty. I've used both and Peanut is totally reliable. When it gets warmer out, I plan on using the spray to train him to potty outside. I remember someone saying in another post that the spray that they used really smelled bad, but the brand I tried from Petco doesn't smell at all. Other than that I would go with JMM's suggestion if you don't want the dog to go outside. Good luck!!!


----------



## 020202 (Jan 26, 2005)

Izzy gives us real clear signals that she needs to go pee and I've heard that this is common in Maltese, that they circle and whine. You could start to focus on your pup and look for his clues and then scoop him up and carry him to the paper. When Izzy is in the actual act of peeing, we say "go pee, go pee, go pee" so she associates the sensation with that command. When she walks off the pee pads we clap and cheer and make a big joyful noise. (It's very cute because she has a habit of kicking her one back leg behind her when she walks off the pad, it looks like she is taking a bow for a performance well done.)

Use patience and consistency and observation. It's much like potty training a child.


----------

